# butterflies in my stomach



## cameroncameron

Hello,
I was wondering if the concept of having "butterflies in the stomach" (meaning to be nervous, often related to romance) exists in Korean?
I'm writing a story and a Korean character who is learning English mentions that she likes the expression. It wouldn't really make sense for her to remark upon this if the same or a very similar expression existed in her own language, so I wanted to check.
감사합니다 !


----------



## Kross

I guess we don’t have that kind of concept in Korean and our culture although some Koreans know the idiom very well due to the English influence. We hardly use both insects and an organ at the same time to express feelings. We generally use these expressions to express the romantic nervousness, for example, ‘My heart is beating so fast.’, ‘Cold sweats are running down the back.’, ‘I have sweat-soaked hands’ and so forth.


----------



## cameroncameron

Great, that's really helpful. Thanks very much!


----------

